# Grayne Canyon Goggle Photochromic New Year's STOKER!



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Guys,

No better time than New Years to STOKE your STEEZE!

Let's Blow Up the new year in style by setting up a STOKED rider with the new Grayne Canyon goggles. We are going to throw in our industry topping Photochromic lens as well as one of our Pyro or Goldrush lenses (your choice).

We will run this through Jan 3rd 2015. STOKED!

To enter simply reply to this thread and let us know why your need for new googles exceeds all other rider's need for new goggles .

Grayne Canyon Whiteout Goggle w/Photochromatic Anti-Fog Lens +Bonus Goldrush Lens

Grayne Canyon Blackout Goggle w/Photochromatic Anti-Fog Lens +Bonus Pyro Lens



















Grayne Canyon Photochromic Snowboard Goggles: The Canyon Photochromic lens is the ultimate in goggle lens technology. A goggle lens that changes and adapts to light conditions on its own means your lens will always be perfect for the conditions you're riding in. With the lowest latency in dimming / brightening speed and the largest VLT range of any other lens at 26%-83%, no other photochromic lens can compare. Nearly completely clear in low light conditions, this lens will instantly start to darken as the sun comes out and ensure you can always see every bump, lump, and ridge in the snow. Eliminate the guesswork for what lens to use and get a lens that does it all for you! The frameless design of the Canyon frame offers maximum field of view and unmatched style. Grayne also includes a bonus Pyro lens so you are set for every possible condition!

Anti-Fog/Scratch: 5X Military Grade
5X Military Grade Anti-Fog: Keeps your vision clear and moisture off your lens in nearly any condition. Years of testing and development have lead to this, the absolute best anti-fogging tech imaginable.
Anti-Scratch: Specifically designed for lens protection, this protection is the best on the market
UV Protection: Added UV protection shields your eyes from harmful UV rays all day long

Lens: Dual Spherical
A spherical lens bends light more naturally to your eyes than a flat lens allowing for added clarity a depth of vision. A sealed dual lens keeps outdoor elements from entering the goggle and flushes moisture from between the lens and your face.










Light Conditions: Adapts to any Condition
The Photochromic lens adapts to light conditions so you don't have to. However should you want something slightly different Grayne includes a bonus Pyro lens so you're set for anything you encounter.

Foam: Triple Thickness Anti-Microbial
Full face triple Thickness anti-microbial foam offers superior comfort on your face while also keeping the foam in pristine condition after even years of moisture exposure.

Ventilation: Full Frame
To further help prevent fogging and overheating these goggles utilize protected full frame vents to allow moisture to leave the goggle while keeping exterior moisture from entering.

Lens Release: Quick Release
Flip the two levers and then simply remove the lens from the nose and from the side clips to replace.

Strap: Adjustable
An ultra wide silicone strap for comfort and hold is then paired with a full slide adjustment to fit any size head and/or helmet.

Helmet Compatible: Yes
Designed to fit with nearly ever helmet this goggle is easily combined with a helmet or used on its own.

Warranty: 3 Years
Three year warranty against manufacturer defects.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Not entering…thanks to Wiredsport. Unfortunately have not been able ride and thus not a field report. Out of the box last night trying a dry fitting…they are very comparable to my Smith I/O. Very similar to fit and size and they fit my Smith Maze helmet perfectly….and it seems that the air flow system on the Maze will work with keeping the Grayne fogless. Excited to try the photochromatic lens in the PNW flat light conditions.
Wiredsport…aka gnarfairy...thanks for another stoker!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Entering. Was an overcast flurry day and couldn't different the snow from the ice with what I have. Then when talking to my sons instructor he kinda noted they looked rather tired which made me realize they are probably older than he was.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

I need new goggles because I smashed my old ones along with my face on a failed kicker landing


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

I need some new goggles for my girl! She is currently using my old Dragon's!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Would love to try photochromic lens for cloudy days.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

PS: I also wanted to mention that we will be producing a number of new lens colors at new VLT's for all existing Grayne Goggle models next season. 

Additionally we are in production on a number of new Grayne items. We are launching Grayne Buckets in a few months (our new audio helmets), a sick dual voltage waxing iron, and a line of technical first layer that we are finishing up work on for next season. 

So, plenty of stokers to come 

Yeeeeeooooooooowwwwww.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I need a new set of these so that I can give a friend of mine my last year's Graynes and continue to promote Wiredsport's awesomeness over here in the mitten. 

BTW I may have yet another buddy be buying a full snowboard package from you guys again here soon.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

SToked already cuz my wife ordered herself some Grayne GTO which where way too big for her face, but fit me Perfect. Used 10 days already with all three lenses needed, Grayne F-ing rule the wasteland imo, for multiple reasons...

so, haha, this pair would be for her, or whoever needs em in our house that day


----------



## Babs (Mar 10, 2013)

Well, not sure if you guys ship to Europe, but: tried many goggles, finally found ones fitting me. Ordered, took a time to deliver, and then when they finally came, I had to return due to some circumstances. Now season have started, and I am sitting with my old goggles, which really bad in almost all situations and I barely even know the brand of....


----------



## schuyler (Jan 3, 2014)

I need new goggles because mine are exactly ten years old!!! Yikes... 

These look awesome and comfy!!! And CLEAR!

Thanks for spreading the stoke wiredsport!!


EDIT/ADDENDUM: And I just got an $1800 car bill!!!


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

My goggles are awful on sunny days - provide no help whatsoever. And on overcast/rainy days, don't provide enough contouring for the snow. So if I'm wearing them, it's hard to see differences in snow/terrain until I'm right up on it. I pretty much only use them if I absolutely have to - if it's raining/sleeting/snowing or really windy. Would love some goggles that I can actually use.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

:hairy: Been dying for these. My zeals just got scratched again today  

Hey but at least i was out riding. and Oh yeah dec 30 is my B-day so would be a great present for me ccasion14:


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

I want it because.


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

I need a new set of Graynes b/c you can never have too many goggles!!


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

because some giggledick helped themselves to mine out of my van at work last week


----------



## Homies911 (Sep 10, 2014)

Entering because I've been using the same scratched up Bolle goggles with limited FoV since I started when I was about 6 years old. Got scratched / damaged by a lady boarding too close to me and hit me straight on the face with her board when I fell :dry: I won't ever forget her scream and seeing the board about to hit my face when I opened my eyes from the fall impact...:facepalm3:


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

Entering because I could use a pair. My needs outweigh the many


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Graynes goggles are great own a pair would like to get the larger model for a better fit....






SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Entering because I love spherical goggles but couldn't justify buying them... If I win these I'll pass my tried and tested goggles on to a friend who needs them! So it's not selfish


----------



## Rustyyy (Jan 16, 2012)

*Goggles + 4 Loko*

I need new googles. 

Years ago on a local trip, I was surprised to find 4 loko on sale at a gas station close to the mountain. So surprised I purchased 4. The stuff seemed rare at that point - near extinction due to the deaths and weirdness.

I figured, buy 4 - drink 1 and keep the rest for novelty. Packed them up in my bag and went on with my runs...and the rest of my life. 

A month or so later, I'm putting on my googles and they reek of 4 Loko. Just a horrid gag inducing stench of malt alcohol and funk. The lenses have unglued from one another and they're trashed.

Needless to say, I bought a burner pair of Dragons off whiskeymilitia so I'm not SOL but I'll never forget that stench.


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

Need these for a friend that is getting into snowboarding and needs to polish off a few more things to have all of his own gear. Would be awesome to help him do it with some badass goggles! Thanks!


----------



## Ashcampbell (Mar 14, 2014)

Because coke did not have another set of goggles to buy with points and that fat phucker santa didnt bring me anything. But by god he got my 6 yr old a metric ton of skylanders.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

For the teenager.......so he quits "borrowing" mine.


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

I'd pass these on to my buddy's wife. She spent all her money buying a setup for him that she has no gear for herself! She's super chill and deserves to receive good karma from the mountain gods. 

-J-


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm entering for my dad who wears uvex goggles from 20+ years ago and definitely needs a steeze upgrade. Thanks Wiredsport for running stokers!


----------



## Nah85 (Dec 6, 2014)

Entering as These would greatly compliment the snowboard I had bought last night that is on the way to me. Free advertising of wired sports going down the slopes!


----------



## MrOverkill (Jan 19, 2011)

I'd love these as my goggles got knocked off my helmet somewhere at Snowbird in 2012, since then I've been rocking my dad's goggles from the 80's which I'm sure he'd like back as shitty as they are.

Also my boss recently informed me that they're out of money so I'm out of a job which is making my upcoming ski (everyone else going is a twin-tipper) trip with an old buddy just that much harder. Not having to shell out for new goggles would help a lot with the financial squeeze.

Very good of you to do this WS.


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm not going to enter this one but will say these are sweet goggles got these for Christmas and was able to use them at crystal yesterday. +1 these are the best I've ever owned!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

midnightcaper said:


> I'm not going to enter this one but will say these are sweet goggles got these for Christmas and was able to use them at crystal yesterday. +1 these are the best I've ever owned!


Stoked guys. Thanks for all the entries.

We will close this one off here. We will do the raffle and be back tomorrow to announce the winner.

STOKED!


----------



## Ashcampbell (Mar 14, 2014)

Good Luck everyone.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

KansasNoob said:


> Entering because I love spherical goggles but couldn't justify buying them... If I win these I'll pass my tried and tested goggles on to a friend who needs them! So it's not selfish


Kansas Dude

You are the winner. Selfish or not these are coming your way .

Please email your name and shipping address to [email protected] and we will get this sent out Priority.

STOKED!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

So rad!
:hairy:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Congrats!
10char...


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Awesome!!! Thank you for doing these!

I'll be riding this week to try them out.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Congrats man! Thanks again to Wiredsport for all these amazing stokers.


----------



## Deep (Dec 25, 2014)

DevilWithin said:


> Congrats man! Thanks again to Wiredsport for all these amazing stokers.


is there a video for the photochromic lens?


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

KansasNoob said:


> Awesome!!! Thank you for doing these!
> 
> I'll be riding this week to try them out.


yeh, enjoy those. i had 11 homeless kids here hoping for a chance to share one pair, but yeah, i hope they work out for you Kansasnoob


----------



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

I got to finally use the pair I won on here awhile back today. It was snowing hard all day. The Grayne goggles fit well with my Smith Maze helmet and I must say they are THE BEST goggles I have ever worn.... Thanks again Wired! Excellent product!


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Came in yesterday, put in a full day of riding with the adaptive lens. I didn't notice it, which is a good thing IMO. Had some periods of bright sun, and my eyes weren't strained, and it was cloudy most of the day and didn't have trouble seeing. Didn't have trouble in the trees either. They are a comfortable fit for me. 


Note how the lens is almost clear in low light (second pic). 
The visibility is great. Thanks Wired!!!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

KansasNoob said:


> Came in yesterday, put in a full day of riding with the adaptive lens. I didn't notice it, which is a good thing IMO. Had some periods of bright sun, and my eyes weren't strained, and it was cloudy most of the day and didn't have trouble seeing. Didn't have trouble in the trees either. They are a comfortable fit for me.
> 
> 
> Note how the lens is almost clear in low light (second pic).
> The visibility is great. Thanks Wired!!!


That is super cool. I need to get myself one of these bad boys.:jumping1:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Friday i was having a hell of a time seeing the terrain with both my smoked and my yellow EG2 lenses (Bluebird in the morning, shaded in the afternoon). Just ordered a set of these Graynes, I'm excited to try them out!


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I think for super low light, amber would still do better. But I spent a lot of time in the trees today and had no issues. Plus I didn't get blinded when the sun came out, hahaha. Nice to not have to switch lenses all day. I'm a fan.


----------

